# malignat destruction codes.



## daniel (Jun 8, 2009)

Is anyone use the series CPT 17260-17266 malignant destruction codes for 
chemosurgery.

If so, what is chemosurgery?

Is it just the physician applying a topic agent to get rid of the malignat lesion?

input please

thank you
daniel, cpc


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 9, 2009)

Chemosurgery is a destruction of malgnant lesions using chemicals.  Therefore the code range 17260-17286 is the appropriate code range for this service.


----------

